# Bichon, dalmatian, border collie, german shepherd! (Pic Heavy)



## Alilyn (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They are all so cute! I love the face markings on the dalmation.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Good lookin' dogs! I love the German Shepherd.


----------



## ems1723 (Jul 18, 2012)

Very good looking pack!! I also love the marking on the dalmation, and think black german shepards are beautiful!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

All of your dogs are adorable!


----------

